# QH filly conformation



## Bellasmom (Jun 22, 2011)

Butt high, toes out in the front, very slightly cow hocked, weak loin, nice hip, short back, nice shoulder, all in all a cute filly with no glaring faults.


----------



## banman (Dec 14, 2009)

please remember she has lots of growing to do! bum high is because she is still growing. and sorry for the sideways picture!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I think she'll develope nicely. Looks to be growing well and she is still young. Her mane does make her neck look thicker than it really is, but with time she should gain the muscle she needs there.
Hindquarters look good for me considering her age. Nice, deep girth and good shoulder. Hard to really tell about her feet with all the snow and she's not standing square in the last shot.


----------



## banman (Dec 14, 2009)

thanks! i was relly worried for a bit, she was extremely toed out as a long weanling but we got a real good farrier and i think she pretty much grew out of that! she was an accident foal and her momma was not vary well conformed and we dont even knoe the sire so i guess she is looking ok all that considered!


----------



## banman (Dec 14, 2009)

is her toeing out going to be a big problem? like they dont look like they are that bad i have seen worse. i am just worndering if it will cause problems later in life.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

She isn't cow hocked. She's going to be a big girl. Over all I like her. She doesn't look like she toes out bad at all. Give her some growing time.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I am no expert but a little bum high but she is a baby and will probably outgrow that. I don't see cow hocks at all and her toeing out is minimal and she isn't squared up either in the picture.

Biscuit toes out slightly and it doesn't bother him in the least. My former horse was slightly cow hocked but it didn't stop him from earning a ROM in racing with a speed index of 98.

All in all, I think she is a cutie patootie. I like her solid look. She had pretty markings to boot. I am a sucker for a deep red sorrel with a blaze and stockings!


----------



## banman (Dec 14, 2009)

here are some more pics of her where you van see her neck and feet better.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I hate giving a critique on a young horse...She won't be finished growing and setting up until 5 or 6 and a horse change drastically while growing..She's still a baby in my mind and has all of those wonky features and growth spurts going on.. I think she'll end up chaning a good bit so no really correct critique from me right now..


----------



## banman (Dec 14, 2009)

ok can someone tell me if i did this right?


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

You want a trapezoid across the midsection. It shows that the horse is downhill by the form of the trapezoid in your picture. I will say that I like the legs on ths one, she's got some nice bones, the cannons are the same length all the way around, he's got a decent set to her hock. So everything below the bottom of her belly looks good, but I'm concerned about the downhill, topline and dip in her back at a young age.


----------



## banman (Dec 14, 2009)

well the down hill is because she has LOTS of growing to do, she is not even two yet. would the dip not look so bad if she wre level? i have never noticed it before.


----------

